
The trolling of Elon Musk: how conservatives are attacking green tech - hdivider
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/04/elon-musk-trolling-us-conservatives-green-tech
======
intended
I wonder if it's come to a point, that people will try and target/buy/disrupt
businesses in order to stop them from funding political causes.

